# Achar um piadão



## lunali2000

Oi!

Eu estou lendo um texto,não consigo entender isto.

*Eu achei um piadão *tal essa coisa de as mãos dos meninos serem mas sujas"

Qual e o significado da  expressão?
Individualmente, qual e o significado da palavra piadão?

Espero podem-me ajudar.

Obrigada.


----------



## Mangato

Piadão, aumentativo de piada, chiste o broma.

En el ejemplo entiendo que piadão significa algo así como chiste de mal gusto, despropósito, barbaridad etc.


----------



## brasileirinho

lunali2000 said:


> Oi!
> 
> Eu estou lendo um texto,não consigo entender isto.
> 
> *Eu achei um piadão *tal essa coisa de as mãos dos meninos serem mas sujas"
> 
> Qual e o significado da  expressão?
> Individualmente, qual e o significado da palavra piadão?
> 
> Espero podem-me ajudar.
> 
> Obrigada.



La frase está mal escrita
Lo siento, tengo de  discordar, en parte, de Mangato.
*Piadão* significa una buena _piada_ (un buen chiste).
Pero puede que esté escrito ironicamente, depende del tono.
Igual, la frase no está bien escrita, asi que puede generar doble interpretación.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> La frase está mal escrita
> Lo siento, tengo de discordar, en parte, de TT.
> *Piadão* significa una buena _piada_ (un buen chiste).
> Pero puede que esté escrito ironicamente, depende del tono.
> Igual, la frase no está bien escrita, asi que puede generar doble interpretación.


.
O TT é inocente. Se é besteira, fui eu o culpável. Mas quis dizer a mesma coisa que você diz. O que acontece é que interpretei ironia em mãos sujas, _manos sucias_, falta de inocência. Assim no espanhol ficaria. 
*Eu achei um piadão *tal essa coisa de as mãos dos meninos serem mas sujas = Encontré una *broma* *de mal gusto, *eso de que las manos de los niños sean las culpables.

Cumprimentos


----------



## dexterciyo

Yo diría:

*Me pareció* una broma de mal gusto eso de que...


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> .
> O TT é inocente. Se é besteira, fui eu o culpável. Mas quis dizer a mesma coisa que você diz. O que acontece é que interpretei ironia em mãos sujas, _manos sucias_, falta de inocência. Assim no espanhol ficaria.
> *Eu achei um piadão *tal essa coisa de as mãos dos meninos serem mas sujas = Encontré una *broma* *de mal gusto, *eso de que las manos de los niños sean las culpables.
> 
> Cumprimentos




OOOpaa, errei o nome hehe 
E já está devidamente corrigido.


----------



## Carfer

Aqui em Portugal _'achar um piadão'_ significa muito simplesmente _'achar muitíssima piada, achar muitíssima graça'._ Não tem que ver com bom-gosto ou mau-gosto.


----------



## cristy0505

Lunali,talvez seja sarcasmo...Mas seria eu achei engraçado.

E Mangato,seria "fui eu o culpado"...


----------



## Mangato

cristy0505 said:


> Lunali,talvez seja sarcasmo...Mas seria eu achei engraçado.
> 
> E Mangato,seria "fui eu o culpado"...


 
Obrigado Cristy, e bem-vinda.

Mas fico com dúvida. Entendo eu que culpável é a pessoa responsável do delito, e culpado aquele que foi acusado embora seja inocente.

No caso, o "culpado" foi o TT e o "culpável" sou eu. Estou errado?


----------



## cristy0505

Olha,eu somente compreendo o português de portugal quando leio assim como eles me compreendem quando escrevo,portanto,não sei se em português europeu estaria certo dizer eu que fui o culpável"...
Igualmente,estendemos a afirmativa,porém em português brasileiro estaria errado e soaria bastante estranho...
Culpável = sujeito à culpa
Culpado = quem cometeu o erro
Apesar de que não usamos (pelo menos quando eu morava no brasil 16 anos atrás,não) muito esta palavra.

Igual,su portugues es muy bueno.
Me encantaria hablar español como tu hablas el portugues 
Obrigada pelas boas-vindas (no se como dicer eso en español)


Moderadores,não sei como editar os posts,quando fui editar meu post cliquei ok e não foi?
Desculpe pela postagem dupla...


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Mas fico com dúvida. Entendo eu que culpável é a pessoa responsável do delito, e culpado aquele que foi acusado embora seja inocente.
> 
> No caso, o "culpado" foi o TT e o "culpável" sou eu. Estou errado?


 
Está, Mangato. '_Culpado_' é quem tem a culpa (quem cometeu a falta, quem causou o mal, o delito), '_culpável' _aquele a quem pode ser atribuida a culpa (que pode ser realmente culpado ou não). Dito doutro modo, 'c_ulpado_' é quem efectivamente fez, '_culpável' _aquele que pode ser, justa ou injustamente, acusado de ter feito.


----------



## vf2000

"Eu achei" nesse contexto é igual a "a mí me parece"


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Está, Mangato. '_Culpado_' é quem tem a culpa (quem cometeu a falta, quem causou o mal, o delito), '_culpável' _aquele a quem pode ser atribuida a culpa (que pode ser realmente culpado ou não). Dito doutro modo, 'c_ulpado_' é quem efectivamente fez, '_culpável' _aquele que pode ser, justa ou injustamente, acusado de ter feito.


 
Obrigado. Bem interessante. No espanhol acontece o invés.
Culpado= acusado,  reo.
Culpable= quando já foi achado responsável do delito  pelo juiz, ou ele mesmo se declara assim

_*El acusado se declaró culpable ente la policía*_

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Mangato

cristy0505 said:


> Igual,su portugues es muy bueno.
> Me encantaria hablar español como tu hablas el portugues
> Obrigada pelas boas-vindas (no se como dicer eso en español)
> QUOTE]
> 
> *Bienvenida* al foro.  (Boas-vindas = bienvenida)
> Eres muy amable pero seguro que si me oyeras hablar cambiarías de opinión
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Obrigado. Bem interessante. No espanhol acontece o invés.
> Culpado= acusado, reo.
> Culpable= quando já foi achado responsável do delito pelo juiz, ou ele mesmo se declara assim
> 
> _*El acusado se declaró culpable ente la policía*_
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG


 
Sem querer divergir, só para dizer que podia ter acrescentado no meu anterior post que '_culpável_' não é termo de uso muito frequente em português e dificilmente seria usado no contexto que o Mangato agora refere. Tenho também de concluir, pelo que diz, que '_culpado_' pode ser um falso amigo. Nós nunca chamaríamos '_culpado_' ao '_culpado_' espanhol (no sentido de acusado, réu), porque como para nós '_culpado_' é quem tem a culpa, isso então significaria que a pessoa estaria a ser condenada ainda antes de ter terminado o julgamento. Mesmo na linguagem corrente não usariamos esse termo. '_Acusado_' sim ou, quando muito, '_inculpado_' ou '_incriminado_', mas nesse caso a frase teria de ser construida de forma diferente (_F..., que foi inculpado/acusado de/por..._) já que os particípios _incriminado_ e _inculpado_ raramente são substantivados. Além, claro, de '_réu_' ou '_arguido_' no domínio da terminologia técnica do direito processual civil ou penal, respectivamente.

Talvez dando alguns exemplos a coisa fique mais clara:

_'F... é doido: Não é culpável do que aconteceu_' (não lhe pode ser atribuída a culpa, os doidos não são incrimináveis)
_'F... é doido: Não é culpado do que aconteceu_' (não tem a culpa, os doidos não sabem o que fazem)

_'F... teve uma atitude culpável por ter seduzido C...._' (teve uma atitude que lhe pode ser censurada, cuja culpa lhe pode ser atribuida)
_'F... foi culpado de ter seduzido C...._' (a culpa, a responsabilidade, foi sua)

Evidentemente, no exemplo do Mangato, é '_culpado_' que cabe:_ F... declarou-se culpado perante a polícia._ Mas, se em vez de assumir a culpa, a negasse, então poderia dizer, suponhamos que num caso dum acidente de viação: _'Não sou culpado_' (não tenho a culpa, não fui eu quem bateu ou fui mas não violei nenhuma regra do trânsito) ou _'Não sou culpável pelo acidente_' (não me podem acusar disso, fui eu quem bati mas havia óleo no estrada e não consegui parar, ou outra treta parecida com essa). Claro que, como é bom de ver, nesta última situação e na vida real tanto poderia dizer '_culpável_' como '_culpado_', tudo dependendo da perspectiva e da intenção do falante, mas, para efeitos de exemplo, acho que por agora serve. 

P.S. Parece que no galego a distinção também existe, Mangato. Pelo menos nesta página com que dei: http://www.galizalivre.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2021&Itemid=2


----------

